
With Coronavirus Disrupting College, Should Every Student Pass? - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/28/us/coronavirus-college-pass-fail.html
======
sykick
My college switched classes to an online format and we closed the college for
two weeks to give faculty time to make the switch. So in addition to hastily
converting classes to an online format we lost two weeks. I’m passing all of
my students. There’s no way I’ll fail someone. I’m keeping my courses open
until 2021 and will answer emails from current students until then so that
they can get help with the course content they need in the classes they take
in Fall 2021.

I know some of my colleagues don’t share this view. At least, they don’t
openly share this view. Administration is making a show about keeping up
standards and rigor but this is simply not doable in the present situation.
Help those students who have the time, means, and luxury to continue their
studies and don’t punish the ones who don’t.

~~~
fortran77
I see no problem with giving the students the option of going Pass/Fail
instead of a grade, but passing everyone no matter what?

For some subjects, it would be difficult to take the next class (like Diff-EQ)
with out first really understanding the previous classes (Calc 1 and 2). How
can you justify passing everyone?

~~~
sykick
Millions of people have suddenly lost their jobs. Millions are ordered to
shelter in place. Millions are going to go stir crazy. Child abuse and spousal
abuse will increase. Mental health issues will be exacerbated. I have no
desire to contribute to someone’s anguish or anxiety in such a time as this.

If they fail the next course because they don’t know this semester’s content
then they’ll probably need to retake my class. Which is what they’d have to do
if I fail them. If they pass the next course then they shouldn’t fail my class
regardless of the work they put in this semester.

I teach mathematics.

~~~
fortran77
Well, you can give them a "Pass" or "withdraw" with the option of going on to
the next class, or taking it again (for no charge). That may be the best
compromise.

~~~
sykick
A withdraw means they still have to pay for the course and given that student
loan debt is largely not dischargeable in bankruptcy I won’t ask them to
withdraw. My college has not gone with the option of pass/fail. I’m giving all
of my students a grade and no grade will be lower than a C this semester. I
don’t have the ability to let someone take a course without paying for it.

~~~
fortran77
Passing someone who didn't pass seems like fraud to me.

